# Carwash options...



## Rook (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm pretty damn anal about my nice cars. My 325 I dont really care about how it looks tho. 

I generally wash my cars with a bucket of warm water with Meguiars car shampoo and a genuine sheepskin mit. I wash top down making sure to only rinse dirty suds/water over dirty panels. I also dry the car with the california water blade, which works great. all the drops I cant get I use a terry towel on. Then I quick-detail the door jams, trunk lining, sunroof surround, vaccum out the car, and apply #40 to the plastic peices outside the car if there are any.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

What's the point this cleaning ritual... I guess because I use my car for everyday driving in good and bad conditions its not a big deal to me. Now if I have a collectors car or a car I use only under nice conditions... yes I can see being a perfectionist when it comes to the car.

The funny thing is everyone I know thinks I care about my car way to much because I wash it once a week, wax the exterior twice a year, clean and detail the interior. They would freak if they knew how some people fuss over their cars.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Rook said:


> *I'm pretty damn anal about my nice cars. My 325 I dont really care about how it looks tho.
> 
> I generally wash my cars with a bucket of warm water with Meguiars car shampoo and a genuine sheepskin mit. I wash top down making sure to only rinse dirty suds/water over dirty panels. I also dry the car with the california water blade, which works great. all the drops I cant get I use a terry towel on. Then I quick-detail the door jams, trunk lining, sunroof surround, vaccum out the car, and apply #40 to the plastic peices outside the car if there are any.
> 
> *


Cold water would be better. Less removal of wax.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

In the spirit of bumping old threads


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

Call me names if you will but when it gets to be 25 below in January I leave my car dirty rather than risk freezing door locks and windows by getting it washed.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I love Southern California. I wash my cars every Saturday, and I can't tell you the last time it was below 55 F. (middle of January on a bad day) when I was out front with the hose. 

You East Coast guys are welcome to come use my hose when yours is frozen.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> I love Southern California. I wash my cars every Saturday, and I can't tell you the last time it was below 55 F. (middle of January on a bad day) when I was out front with the hose.
> 
> You East Coast guys are welcome to come use my hose when yours is frozen.


 :grouphug:

Remember this post when the :amish: show up at your house with :drink: and : popcorn:


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

Emission said:


> I love Southern California. I wash my cars every Saturday, and I can't tell you the last time it was below 55 F. (middle of January on a bad day) when I was out front with the hose.
> 
> You East Coast guys are welcome to come use my hose when yours is frozen.


If I were subjected to the "Cream of the Crap" Winter weather many of U are referring to I would move ASAP so I could enjoy 50% of the rest of my life. :thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Emission said:


> I love Southern California. I wash my cars every Saturday, and I can't tell you the last time it was below 55 F. (middle of January on a bad day) when I was out front with the hose.
> 
> You East Coast guys are welcome to come use my hose when yours is frozen.


What he said. On good days, you can do it in shorts and no shirt, even in January. If Emiision's driveway is full, you can come and use mine.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

Hey! I didn't say I don't like winter. In fact, I do like winter. It must be boring with all that sunshine, all the time.


----------

